# Challenge:  export to Hugin



## someothername (Sep 12, 2008)

I find Hugin works pretty good for me to make Panoramic images by stitching together carefully set up frames.  I'd love the ability to "edit in" and export 16 bit TIFF's to Hugin.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Sep 12, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.adobe.com/devnet/photoshoplightroom/


----------

